# Introducing someone to hunting&fishing?



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a good friend who has never been hunting or fishing. I'm sure they would be willing if I invited them to come with me and I'm just wondering how exactly to go about it? Obviously just take them but which how do you get someone hooked on hunting and/or fishing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The big thing is to make it fun for them. Don't take them fly fishing if they don't know how to cast a fly. Also if you are catching fish and they are not then switch things up for them so that they can catch some. If it is a kid nothing turns them off of fishing than just sitting there and not catching a thing so if you know of a pond that you can catch a fish on evey cast that is where I would take them. Hunting on the other hand is a little different. Take them out rabbit hunting and progress up through small game into the big game. And let them know if they are good or lucky enough to harvest an elk or deer that the fun stops after the shot but not the enjoyment.


----------

